# Nvidias 3D Brille auch mit LCD Fernseher?



## matrixmorpher (7. August 2010)

Ich würde mir gerne das 3D Brillenset von Nvidia kaufen, habe meinen PC jedoch an einem Full HD Sony Bravia angeschlossen.
Nun sind für diese 3D Darstellung eigentlich 120Hz nötig. Lese aber gerade in der PCGH das man auch CRT's mit 100Hz nutzen könnte.

Ich meine bei meinem LCD Fernseher kann ich auch 50Hz und 60Hz einstellen und intern müsste er mit 200Hz laufen.

Ist es möglich das die 3D Brille mit dem LCD Fernseher läuft?


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2010)

Nein, das ist nicht möglich.

ist der TV definitiv 3D tauglich (und wurde mit dieser Eigenschaft beworben?) und hat einen HDMI 1.4 Eingang? Soweit ich weiß hat Sony zumindestens hierzulande überhaupt erst einen 3D TV- den BRAVIA HX805 

Hat deine GraKa einen HDMI 1.4 Ausgang ( GTX 400er Serie)?

Dann kann der TV 3D darstellen und ein entsprechendes Signal vom PC bekommen- die nVidia Brille kannst du aber trotzdem nicht nutzen, da das Signal bein der Nutzung von HDMI 1.4 vom TV und nicht dem PC mit der Brille synchronisiert wird; dafür bräuchtest du andere Shutterbrillen


----------

